# Pcola pier 12/28



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

There all day until 3:30pm. Not a single bonito caught. They swung through about 2-230pm just out of reach. Twice they taunted us with the birds in a frenzy but the S/SE wind dealt us a bum hand today.
This morning two nice blues caught- one given to me (thanks John). Sharks all day. One guy at the draw was killing the pompano, his count was 6. I was about to get skunked were it not for the self-sacrifice of this nice slotty (26" caught on live shrimp). My dad hooked up shortly after and it broke off. With the way it was wagging it seemed to be another drum, which kind I will never know. Well played fish.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice fish, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Super sweet, any size to these sharks? I'm thinking of heading to Navarre tomorrow to see what's up?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang dude. You are tearing the fish up this week!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

@randall, sharks running small. largest one was 3 ft sharpnose. @Austin, we are really just staying out there all day to get my dad on bonito. Since they haven't been around I just look for other fish so i have been getting lucky


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

So I set my aram early and was either taking the boat out in Blackwater or heading to Navarre pier. But these 18mph freezing wind forced me back to the bed, don't feel like battling that wind.


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

How is fishing in general at the pier now? My family will be in PCB next week. I called the tackle shop at their County Pier and the person told me there was no fish caught at all. He said some days he didn't see any fish at all for a whole day. I really disappointed and think about driving down to Pensacola Beach Pier if it's better. I'm from Atlanta and I don't want to come back empty hands. any suggestions?


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Youngp said:


> How is fishing in general at the pier now? My family will be in PCB next week. I called the tackle shop at their County Pier and the person told me there was no fish caught at all. He said some days he didn't see any fish at all for a whole day. I really disappointed and think about driving down to Pensacola Beach Pier if it's better. I'm from Atlanta and I don't want to come back empty hands. any suggestions?


My dad and I have been at the pier for 4 days straight. I would say the fishing is definitely slow but we can't complain. We have caught some nice fish on this trip but the bonito have been asleep. A couple from Georgia caught two nice black drum yesterday by the way. They have those in the cooler heading back to GA. 
I would suggest just being ready for whatever is out there. Live shrimp is always good if you can find it.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nothing wrong w/ a slot redfish 
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------

